# Berliner Brandungstage 2001



## Angelheini (4. November 2001)

Er kommt zwar etwas spät, mein Bericht, aber er kommt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Die Berliner Brandungstruppe traf sich vom 26. - 28. Oktober 2001 mit ihren Familien wie jedes Jahr in Neuhaus im Hotel "An de See", um 2 Tage den "Brandungsdorschen" zu Leibe zu rücken.
1.Tag:
24 Angler und ca. 20 Fische, etwas mehr hätten wir uns schon ausgerechnet, da dieser Strand ja wirklich nicht schlecht ist. Doch das Fangergebnis spiegelte das wieder, was man schon sehr oft in den letzten Wochen gehört hatte, Wetter zu schön, Wind ablandig und Wasser zu warm. 
Aber was solls, es war trotzdem eine herrlich milde Oktobernacht und ein sehr schöner Beginn unseres jährlichen Treffens in Neuhaus. 
2.Tag: 
Heute wollten wir es wissen, Mittags fing es kräftig an zu regnen, der Wind drehte auf Südwest, so daß wir schon eine ganz gute Brandung hatten und der Himmel war auch bewölkt. 
Aber nein, 15 Minuten nach Angelbeginn kam die Sonne raus, hmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Doch bei mir gings irgendwie gar nicht. Eine Angel in die erste Rinne für die Platten und die andere mit Vollgas in die zweite. Doch damit fing das Problem schon an, die vordere Angel bleib liegen, die weiter draußen liegende driftete durch den starken Seitenwind und die hohe Brandung mit 200 Gramm, als wenn gar nichts dran hing. Also Kralle ran und nur getüdere, da ich trotzdem unbedingt mit Nachläufermontage angeln wollte, Kralle wieder ab und eben treiben lassen. 
Dann kam das Wasser (am vergangenen Abend ging es wieder Erwarten zurück), an diesem Strand immer sehr gefährlich, dann mußte ich nun noch den ganzen Kram den Strand hochschleppen, keine Angel im Wasser und und irgendwie fix und alle. Dann ging das Wasser wieder zurück, das Zeug wieder zurück zum Wasser getragen und immer noch keinen Fisch in der Kiste. Dann schnell mal Norman und Ralf angerufen, die hatten schon 3 Flundern und keine Probleme mit der Drift, saßen aber auch ca. einen halben Kilometer von mir entfernt. 
Die erste Flunder erkannte ich erst, als sie vor meiner Lampe hing, so ungläubig war ich inzwischen, aber wenigstens einen maßigen Fisch. Hoffnung keimte, ich sagte mir, jetzt mußt Du Dir was einfallen lassen. Neue Vorfächer mit anderen Perlen ran, 3 Würmer auf die Schnur und den Haken und volles Rohr hinausin die Nacht. Ich denke mal, daß ich weit hinter der zweiten Sangbank lag und siehe da, von den insgesamt 6 Bissen konnte ich 5 Fische landen, ein Dorsch davon untermaßig und die Welt war wieder in Ordnung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



An diesem Abend fingen wir mit den 24 Anglern rund 40 Fische, also auch nicht berauschend, aber besser,als am Vortag. 
Und wer nach solch einer Angelei, sein Angelzeug diese steile Düne in Neuhaus bzw. Dierhagen hinaufgezerrt bzw. geschleppt hat, weiß, das Angeln Sport ist ...Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. November 2001)

Schöner Bericht Heini. Danke. Das ganze Brandungsangeln (Meeresanglen überhaupt) ist irgendwie voll mies dieses Jahr darum kann man schon froh sein wenn man nicht als Schneider nach Hause fahren muß. Aber Du hattes wenigstens deine Fische.

------------------

         www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Franky (4. November 2001)

@ Jörg:
Wieso? Du betonst doch immer, daß Du ausnahmslos aus "Schneider" nach Hause musst... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










@ Karsten:
Schöner Bericht! Aber keine Bange - hier im Binnenland ist momentan auch wenig Fisch zu holen - Ausnahme Ostfriesland, aber da muß man ja zu Fuß laufen, wenn man Zander fängt... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Dorsch1 (4. November 2001)

Servus AngelheiniSuper Bericht.
Leider spielt für die Brandungsangler das Wetter nicht immer so mit wie man es möchte.
Und ganz besonders in diesem Jahr.
Aber warts ab,in den nächsten Tagen soll es kälter werden und dann geht es auch in der Brandung wieder voll ab.@ JörgSchneider bleibt Schneider 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Boardferkel des Monats
Neumitglied der Bayrischen Angelnationalmanschaft


----------



## Hummer (4. November 2001)

Oh ja, die Düne steckt mir jetzt noch in den Knochen!Ich fing meine drei Butt (äh entschuldige Chippog, 2 Flundern und eine Scholle) übrigens auf der ersten Sandbank zwischen 16 und 17 Uhr. Nach 17 Uhr hatte ich nicht mal einen Biß, da die Dorsche diesmal sehr weit draußen waren und ich sie nicht erreichte.Dazu muß aber gesagt werden, daß das Losglück Angelheini eine Landzunge (oder war es die Seebrücke von Graal-Müritz?) bescherte und mir eine Bucht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wie gemein!Ich hätte also auch im Hotel ein Bierchen zischen können, statt bis 22 Uhr Wattwürmer zu baden. Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht.Nächstes Jahr werde ich mit Angelheini, dem König des kraftvollen 200-Meter Wurfs, im Sommer auf der grünen Wiese in Berlin-Hohenschönhausen üben, damit ich auch die Dorsche hinter der zweiten Sandbank erwische. Freu´ mich schon drauf!Petri!Hummer


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (5. November 2001)

Super Bericht Karsten,
da freue ich mich ja schon wie wild auf den 17.11.01, da gehts bei mir wieder los. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Jörg,
einmal Schneider ... immer Schneider ... hättest den Namen deiner Frau annehmen sollen, dann hätte es auch wieder mit den Fischen geklappt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








------------------

Mitglied der Interessengruppe Angeln

   www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Angelheini (5. November 2001)

Ja Hummer,wenn wir beide zusammenlegen, wirds auch was mit der 200-Meter-Marke werden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tja und ein wenig Glück muß ja auch sein, hoffentlich ist es mir auch hold, wenns mal drauf ankommt.
Aber ich weiß schon, in 14 Tagen sitze ich dann garantiert bei Windstärke 8 aus Ost bzw. West am Fehmarnsund und reiße mir alle Keulen ab. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Angelheini


----------

